# D button show/hide left column



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For the most part I leave the new left column turned off because it makes the show list too small and I can't read the titles. However on occasion I like to use it to just show movies. Would be nice if I could quickly turn it on/off using the D button, since it's not currently being used on that screen.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

This is about the most reasonable suggestion I have seen of late. It is easy, straightforward, and I like it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I like that a lot...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

What about the D button cycling through the different filters that you checkmarked? Then you could get rid of the left column and just have the filter name displayed above the list of shows. <All> would be the default view. Arrows on either side showing there are more options. And the green D button symbol would be next to it.

And then if you're in the TV Guide, the D button would cycle through the tv guide filters you checkmarked.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

trip1eX said:


> What about the D button cycling through the different filters that you checkmarked? Then you could get rid of the left column and just have the filter name displayed above the list of shows. <All> would be the default view. Arrows on either side showing there are more options. And the green D button symbol would be next to it.
> 
> And then if you're in the TV Guide, the D button would cycle through the tv guide filters you checkmarked.


That sounds awesome too. Either one would be fine by me.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Good idea. If nothing else, it would be an actual use of the "D" button. I'm struggling to think of any menu that has the "D" button as an option.


----------



## rickyTV (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, this is exactly what is needed. 

I've just started using the left column since they removed the C key for folder/no folders. I now need to use the left column with the sports option to see all my sports in one time line. So, D would be just perfect.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

tatergator1 said:


> Good idea. If nothing else, it would be an actual use of the "D" button. I'm struggling to think of any menu that has the "D" button as an option.


Hey now... don't be so quick to assign some random ol' function to the "D". We may need that for some future option that hasn't even been thought of yet. It is the last open button, you know.


----------

